# Random teething pattern!



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi all, 
This is a quick one as I really need to go and get Lola up from her nap. Basically Lola is now 18months and until yesterday only had 6 teeth, 4 at the top and 2 on the bottom, she has had teething symptoms constantly since placed and yesterday I found another tooth (yippee!) but I think it's a molar, it's halfway back at the top on the left side and no where near any of her other teeth. I have nothing to go on and my Mum can't remember how our teeth came through, does this seem normal? I do have a dental appointment for the two of them next week but in the mean time I thought I'd post in the hope that someone might have some thoughts.
Thanks
Viva
XXX


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

this is entirely normal viva - have a look at this link..you'll see they get a back tooth (molar) often before the canines
http://spanglerdentistry.com/eruption.html

kj x

/links


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Viva

I'm sorry I can't help on this one as my DD came with all her teeth!

Just wanted to send a hug of support   and I hope dentist's goes well.


xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi,
KJ thanks for your link it certainly reassured me although I certainly feel that she is in for the long haul where her teeth are concerned...bless her! I don't know why but I hadn't thought about looking on the internet!
Thanks Ever...it's amazing the difference in when teeth come through isn't it as your littlie was only a few months older than our DD when placed....you never know before long you might be going through all the joys of teething!
Viva
XXX


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi again
Yes littlie was 19mths when we met her and she had her full set of knashers then! I guess it's like everything else, they all develop at their own individual pace!


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry I can't help with teething problems as little one is now just over a year and still hasn't got any 
Good luck with their dentist appointments this week.


----------

